# czy już całkowicie przeszedłem na linuksa?

## J@rek

Witam, jestem nowy na forum, pozdrawiam wszystkich Gentoowców (tak to można odmienić?)

Zastanawia mnie jak wygląda u was sprawa używania systemów operacyjnych.  Ile osób przeszło całkowicie na system Linux i nie korzysta z "dobrodziejstw" MS. Czy było ciężko i jak w ogóle było?

Z mojej strony dodam, że przymierzam się do całkowitego przejścia na Linuksa.

Pytanie jest następujące:

jakiego systemu używam?

Odpowiedzi są 4, w tym 2 ostatnie znaczą który system wykorzystujecie bardziej, który jest na 1 miejscu.

----------

## L1

 *J@rek wrote:*   

> Witam, jestem nowy na forum, pozdrawiam wszystkich Gentoowców (tak to można odmienić?)
> 
> Zastanawia mnie jak wygląda u was sprawa używania systemów operacyjnych.  Ile osób przeszło całkowicie na system Linux i nie korzysta z "dobrodziejstw" MS. Czy było ciężko i jak w ogóle było?
> 
> Z mojej strony dodam, że przymierzam się do całkowitego przejścia na Linuksa.
> ...

 hmmm umnie to bylo tak pracowalem na windzie ale glownie gralem zaczelem dopieszczac linuxa i windy nieuzywalem raz odpalilem cfdisk to sobie przypomnialem ze takie cos mam skopiowalem niektore dane z windowskiej wyciagnolem dysk z serwa przezucielem system  (przez slaxa wtedy jeszcze liveslack) na niego scalilem partycje sformatowalem kolejny przezut chroot i lilo :> i tak juz od wrzeznia/pazdziernika windy niewidzialem u mnie

----------

## fallow

1.linux , 2.windows 3.BeOS/SkyOS 

nie zanosi sie zebym odinstalowal windowsa bo wykorzystuje sie go w celach " komercyjnych " , wiele firm z niego korzysta i wiele aplikacji trzeba umiec pisac pod windows, poza tym emulacja nie jest jeszcze na zadawalajacym etapie a nalogowo korzystam z np. reason`a , cubase , fls i innych takich ...

kiedys cieakwil mnie BeOS , mam teraz SkyOS`a ale to tylko jako ciekawostka 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Gohan_

Jakoś tak się stało że od września/października jestem wolny od window$a :D

Teraz poznaje uroki linuksów (Gentoo + Slackware) a za jakiś czas może i Solarisem się pobawie.

----------

## C1REX

A ja po kilku miesiącach "wolności" zainstalowałem windowsa. Prawie go nie używam, ale drażniło mnie takie sztuczne ograniczenie, które sam sobie nałożyłem. 

Czasem windows się przydaje - np. w celach edukacyjnych.

----------

## Borys

Cóż jak jeszcze miałem Winde (a było to rok temu) to jedyne co miałem z tego powodu to 5GB miejsca mniej...

----------

## C1REX

 *Borys wrote:*   

> Cóż jak jeszcze miałem Winde (a było to rok temu) to jedyne co miałem z tego powodu to 5GB miejsca mniej...

 

Moj zajmuje niecałe 300MB. 

Mam tez probione ghosty innych windowsow i w razie potrzeby w kilka chwil na partycji fat16 o wilkoci 1,5 GB laduje inna wersja okienek. 

Jesli na gwalt potrzeba mi te 1,5 GB, to bez mrugniecia wywalam go z HDD - i tak w 4 minuty moge go przywrocic z ghosta.

Ghosty sa nagrane na samobootujace się plytki z nagranym obrazem partycji i dosowa wersja norton ghosta. Musze zrobic sobie takie backupy gentoo, bo to pewne ryzyko trzymac je na dysku.

--------------------------------------------

BTW: Zaznaczyłem pierwszš odpowied, bo przez 90% nie mam nawet windy na dysku.

----------

## CyriC

Ja od grudnia siedze tylko na linuxie, najpierw Aurox teraz Gentoo.

Planuje zainstalowac winde (nieraz sie moze przydac  :Smile:  ) ale poki co przeraza mnie pozniejsze kombinowanie z booloaderami, gdyz linux jest moim podstawowym systemem i ciezko by mi bylo sobie bez niego poradzic.

Planuje tez z bliska przyjrzec sie freebsd.

----------

## Pepek

Od grudnia do połowy marca winda i MDK, potem cały marzec tylko MDK, od kwietnia MDK i Gentoo, od około 20 kwietnia tylko Gentoo.

Pozdrówki.

----------

## Poe

Windowsa mam na dysku, uzywam go, choćby, zeby sobie pograć, czy żeby zrobić stronkę www dla pani z muzyki by dorze wyglądała pod IE. Pozatym na Linuksie częsciej siedze, gdyż kocham patrzeć jak coś mi sie kompiluje, pozatym różne tesciki sobie robnie itp. a tak w ogole to ja krótko uzywam Linuksa. od 6.12.2003 kiedy zainstalowałem sobie MDK 9.1.. po jakiś 2 miesiącach uzytkowania MDK, zassałem z neta PLD 1.0.. system mnie rozłożył.. nie mogłem nic kompilować, nawet kernelka 2.6  :Sad:  cały czas cos wywalało wiec przyszedł czas na Gentoo od chyba 1.04 lub 2.04 (zaczałem kompilacje)...

----------

## Rav70

Wingroza wisi na dysku z 2 powodów: gry i żona (w tej właśnie kolejności, przekonałbym żonę do Linuxa ale z producentami gier sprawa troszkę trudniejsza  :Sad:  )

Pozdr. R.

----------

## Xax

Zobaczymy jak sie ankietka rozwinie choc wydaje mi sie, ze co niektorzy to beda sciemniali, ze tylko linuxa maja.

U mnie Linux + WindaXP (tylko do gier w sumie bo sobie pograc lubie) poza tym to tylko linux od ponad roku. Najpierw byl krociotko Red Hat ale mnie jakos dziwnie dobijal. Potem przypadkiem trafilem na www.gentoo.org (kumpel mi podeslal linka, ze Americans Army jest na linuxa i akurat byla to strona gentoo). Poczytalem sobie instalke i tak mi sie spodobala ze zainstalowalem i juz distro zmienial nie bede.

Mialem zamiar tylko na linuxa przejsc ale w sumie winda sie tez czasem przydaje (wbrew pozorom  :Very Happy:  ) a te pare giga, ktore zajmuje mnie nie zbawi.

----------

## Woocash

Ja też mam windem, ale musze ją zostawić bo mój starszy jej potrzebuje, ale tak to ogólnie używam linuksa  :Smile: 

----------

## Volt3r

Jesli chodzi o mnie to 23.9h/dobe chodzi u mnie Gentoo, windy nie wywale bo czasami sie przydaje (raz *.doc ktory za chiny sie mi nie chcial otworzyc pod OO, innym skompilowac cos pod win32 itp itd). Uwazam ze slynne i popularne dazenie do tak zwanej calkowitej przesiadki na linuksa nie ma do konca sensu, przynajmniej dopoki nie bedzie pozadnego emulatora pod linuksa... Slowem windows jak narazie zawsze gdzies tam na boczku u mnie w razie czego zostaje   :Wink: 

----------

## _Kevin

U mnie podobnie, Gentoo + WinXP - czasami przynosze prace do domu i wtedy Excel i/lub Powerpoint ida w ruch. 95% czasu spedzam w Gentoo, a jedyne w co ostatnio pogrywam to Neverwinter Nights - chodzi pod Linuxem, wiec nie ma problemu.

----------

## OBenY

Ja mam oba systemy na dysku - Gentoo jako podstawowy, uzywany niemalze all the time. Winde musze miec ze wzgeldu na rodzinke oraz moj felerny skaner, do ktorego nie ma sterownikow dla lina.

----------

## ai

ja windows'a ostatni raz wlaczylem 3/4 miesiace temu. Chociaz naprawde go nie potrzebuje i wogole nawet nie mam go do wyboru w lilo (bo po co?) to sobie go zostawilem bo jest orginalny ( z kompem dostalem z licencja itp.) Wiec po co wyrzucac cos za co sie placilo?  :Razz: 

ps. 

jeszcze mi sie nie zdazylo od czasu kiedy mam linuksa zebym cos nie mogl pod nim zrobic (wydrukowac, napisac itp), zawsze sie dalo ominac winde ;]

----------

## sir_skiner

zaznaczylem ostatnia opcje - winxp / gentoo[ciagle w budowie] / slack, jak juz wszystko uda mi sie zrobic w gentoo, to pewnie zrobie sobie wlasne livecd i wyrzuce slacka, windowsa nie uzywam wcale [no prawie, ale nie z koniecznosci - raczej z lenistwa, zupelnie wcale nie jest mi osobiscie potrzebny], ale musi zostac ze wzgledu na mlodsze rodzenstwo, a szkode bo zasraniec zajmuje ok. 7gb [do tego partycja z grami ma 5db] i nie mam pojecia jak go odchudzic  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## misterLu

Ja mam tylko Linux'a , już od lat paru. Zgadzam sie, że Windows sie przydać może, krew mnie zalewa gdy tylko do niego zasiąde. Jak to k**a być może w systemie operacyjnym, ze:

1) nie można dodać użytkownika o takiej samej nazwie jak nazwa komputera.

2) do zmiany MTU potrzeba zewnętrznego programu.

3) niektórych katalogów poprostu NIE da się usunąć, (inne się da, ale trzeba się do nich dostać inną ścieżką , a nie korzystając ze skrutu)

----------

## Poe

 *ai wrote:*   

> (...) zostawilem bo jest orginalny ( z kompem dostalem z licencja itp.) Wiec po co wyrzucac cos za co sie placilo? 
> 
> (...)
> 
> 

 

no własnie.. poza tym ja tego XPka dostałem do kompa (w vobisie kupowałem, a własciwie kupowali rodzice.. coz.. nie najlepszy i nie najtańszy ale ujdzie..)

----------

## HezniK

witam

no ja mam na dysku juz tylko Gentoo (dokladnie od 9 marca), wczesniej uzywalem Slacka. Windowsa98 tez mialem , ale prawie wcale nie uzywalem (musialem czekac az sie skoncza downloady z DC++ i eD2k  :Smile:  , nie wiedzialem jak przeniesc do mldonkeya). Poza tym ten windows nie byl juz praktycznie uzywalny: wieszal sie przy odtwarzaniu muzyki i filmow, dzialal wolno, gg sie mulilo.I tak nie chcialo mi sie po raz n-ty reinstalowac (z ghosta znaczy sie) Windowsa tylko dlatego ze po paru miesiacach uzywania nadaje sie do podtarcia tylka. Wole miec jeden porzadny, stabilny system. I tak, partycja Windowsowa (6GB) zamienila sie w partycje pod Gentoo (reiser v3). Ze slacka juz nie korzystam, zrobie z niego /home  :Smile: .

Co ograniczenia jakie daje brak windy.......Nadal brakuje mi paru programow: CloneCD badz Alcohol 120%  :Smile: , WhereIsIt (GWhere jest jeszcze w pieluchach),CDisplaya,WinKawaksa i Nebuli,.....poza tym gdybym nadal nalogowo gral w gry windowsowe to pewnie bym sie z tym systemikiem nie rozstal...Ale nie zamierzam juz nigdy wracac do windy. Moim orężem bedzie Wine, WineX i VMWare  :Smile: . 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## badzio

ja wybralem opcje windows+linux (najpierw byly redhaty, poczawszy od wersji 5.0, krotkie epizody z auroxem i mandrake'm, od 1.5 roku gentoo). z windowsa korzystam w miare regularnie i chyba jeszcze dlugo  :Sad:  nie przestane. no chyba ze powstanie PORZADNA biblioteka zgodna z framework (wiem ze jest mono czy cosik takiego, ale nie slyszalem o wersji pelnej) + zintegrowane srodowisko a'la visual studio, pare programow dla chemikow, origin itp. wspolpraca ms office - open office tez nie jest idealna (czasem tabelki w dokach mi glupieja a osobiscie drukarki nie posiadam, zas qmpel swiadczacy uslugi drukowania nie chce openoffice'a, ze nie wspomne o prezentacjach w powerpoincie) oraz powerbuilder i koniecznosc testowania uslug serwerow windowsowych. 

ofkoz wiekszosc tych uwag spowodowana jest wymogami stawianymi przez uczelnie/prace. ale jeszcze jeden semestr i dyplom, ktory bede prawdopodobnie pisal w javie - zatem jest szansa ze pozegnam windowsa (przynajmniej w domu).

uwagi typu "visual studio jest platny a przejscie na linuxa zapewnia legalnosc" chwilowo pomijam z powodu np korzystania z programu MSDNAA (darmowe legalne licencje na soft M$ na czas studiow) (ze nie wspomne o SharpDevelop)

wiem ze sa emulatory ale nie emuluja doskonale windy. jest vmware, ktory mi sie bardzo podoba, ale razcej do celow testowych - codzienna praca w vmware (win2k/win2003 + visual studio) nie jest zbyt komfortowa na moim kompie  :Cool: 

w gry nie gram, wiec to mnie nie trzyma przy windzie. za to ostatnimi czasy czestym powodem korzystania z linuxa jest rozrywka  :Very Happy:  a dokladniej problemy z odtwarzaniem niektorych filmow pod winda natomiast brak takowych niedogodnosci pod linuxem

----------

## (l)user

Ja skasowalem windowsa niedlugo po tym jak zaczalem uzywac gentoo(jakos we wrzesniu 2003). Wczesniej zawsze mialem winde i slackware,  bawilem sie tez redhatem. Ostatnio przewinely sie przez moj dysk takie system jak freebsd, qnx i solaris(tego ostatnioe nawet mam jeszcze na dysku ale juz od dawna sie nie logowalem bo szybko mnie odstraszyl  :Razz: ). Podsumowujac teraz korzystam tylko z gentoo i raczej to sie nie zmieni bo do windy wracac nie zamierzam, a jesli chodzi o inne dystrybucje linuxa to nie bardzo bo uzaleznilem sie od emerge   :Cool:  .

----------

## BeteNoire

Windows to konsolka do gier - do tego go czasem używam. Do normalnej pracy się nie nadaje. Za dużo przed użytkownikiem ukrywa, jest zbyt mało konfigurowalny, no i... nie można go skompilować   :Twisted Evil: 

Linux jest na pierwszym miejscu. Kiedyś był Mandrak, potem trochę czasu Slackware (jeszcze mam instalację na dysku), teraz ciągle Gentoo.

EDIT dla użytkownika psycepa  :Wink:  : poglądy wypowiadane przeze mnie na temat Windows są głęboko subiektywnymi opiniami i nie chcę, by na tym forum prowadziły do jakichkolwiek dyskusji czy flame na temat tego OS.Last edited by BeteNoire on Fri Nov 25, 2005 6:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## backfire

Windowsa mam tylko na vmware i uzywam tylko jak naprawde nie mam wyjscie i program zadziala tylko pod winda, to przez uczelnie  :Sad:  a tak caly czas tylko gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## DesGen

Witam 

Gentoo to jedyny system jaki posiadam  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## 13Homer

Rzuciłbym w ... Windows (no, nie do końca, specjalnie kupiłem laptopa z XPHome, żeby mieć na wszelki wypadek - w końcu żyję w Polsce), ale niestety nie mogę sobie poradzić z 2 rzeczami:

1. instalacją Oracle 9

2. Uruchomieniem TOADa pod Wine (TOra niestety to nie jest szczyt moich marzeń)

a są mi potrzebne niestety (?) w pracy.

Po zwalczeniu tego pracowałbym tylko pod Linuksem.

Prywatnie to prawie tylko Linux. Czasami używam Windows (wyjątkowo rzadko) do grania w bardziej wymagające gry (nie mam ochoty babrać się z Cedegami itp., a nie wszystko miewa wersje pod Linuksa ...).

----------

## Xax

BeteNoire, ales staroc odgrzebal ja nie moge  :Laughing: 

Co ty spac nie umiesz i Ci sie nudzi po nocach czy co  :Wink: 

----------

## gryhild1985

Moja droga była długa i kręta, no i na dodatek się nie skończyła.

Zacząłem zabawę z linuxem dawno temu ! Ojciec przynosił gazaetki a ja instalowałem  :Smile:  Na poważnie to tak jakoś od ogólniaka  :Smile:  Przez dysk przewaliły się chyba wszystkie najpopularniejsze distra w różnych wersjach : MDK, Aurox, Red Hat, FC, Debian, Ubuntu, PLD, Gentoo, Slackware i cholera wie co tam jeszcze. Najwięcej czasu spędziłem na MDK i Red Hatach też Aurox, PLD miałem długo, ale czegoś mu brakowało, do Gentoo podchodziłem wiele razy no i wreszcie działa tak jak ma być  :Very Happy: 

Windowsa wywaliłem gdzieś w ogólniaku, bo po co mi on, raczej nie gram a w to co gram to linuks daje rady(w sumie to większość popularnych tytułów działa w raz ze sztandarowym kuakiem  :Very Happy: ) Jak będę potrzebował konsoli to kupię :>

Linuks spełniaj wszystkie wymagania moje i chodzi bez awaryjnie, no i jest śliczny  :Very Happy: . Więc po co mam się denerwować i używać win, moja biedna klawiatura, wie co się dzieje jak puszczają nerwy(klawisze trzeba zbierać po całym pokoiku:) - z linuksem tego nie dopświadczam. A że ojciec ma swojego kompa, no i nidługo siostra więc mam spokój  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Xax wrote:*   

> BeteNoire, ales staroc odgrzebal ja nie moge 
> 
> Co ty spac nie umiesz i Ci sie nudzi po nocach czy co 

 

Jest dzień  :Wink: , tzn teraz już wieczór. Forum źle czas pokazuje.

Poza tym ludzie szybko podchwytują takie stare wątki   :Laughing: 

----------

## rzabcio

Póki co ostro siedzę w Windowsie. Ale w międzyczasie dostosowuję sobie do pracy Gentoo malutkimi kroczkami (brak czasu).

Także od następnego projektu (tydzień albo dwa) przechodzę na Gentoo. Ale windoza zostaje... Może się przydać.

Stąd odpowiedź 3cia!

----------

## martin.k

Od 2001 roku tylko Linux. Początki były już wcześniej (jakiś MDK chyba...) ale to tylko rozrywkowo  :Smile: 

Zasadniczo z linuksem na dobre wystartowałem chyba na RH, potem chwila MDK, AUROX i FC. Wszystko to strasznie "muliło" na moim kompie  :Smile:  Potem LFS i PLD na athlon-xp - już lepiej! Ale brak szybkiego net'a trochę ograniczał mnie w "majstrowaniu". Gdy już "zaopatrzyłem" się w jako taki internat, to wybór od razu padł na Gentoo. I tak jadę do tej pory na pierwszej instalce Gentoo! (2004.3).

Winda nie jest mi potrzebna (i całe szczęście) do życia... A i do pracy też wystarczy: php, xhtml, css zasadniczo screem, qphpedit i jEdit starczą  :Wink: 

Co do rozrywki, to nie muszę się martwić, bo dobrych programów multimedialnych pod linuksa mało kto potrafi zliczyć.

----------

## psycepa

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Windows to konsolka do gier - do tego go czasem używam. Do normalnej pracy się nie nadaje.

 

 :Twisted Evil: 

[flame]

a wiesz ze to bardzo ciekawe

bo u mnie w pracy zarowno javowcy jak i .Netowcy jada na windach, i jakos nadaja sie do pracy, chodzi cvs, chodza oracle, postgres i inne takie, generalnie zainstalujesz i _chodzi_. Pozatym wiele komponentow ktore ulatwiaja zycie programisty jest pisana _tylko_ pod winde i bardzo ciezko lub w ogole nie mozna tego uruchomic na linuksie, wiec to co twierdzisz nie jest prawda,

zaznaczylem gentoo+winda, na laptopie gentoo + xp na vmwarze, tylko do .Neta, na desktopie gentoo + xp, z przewaga na gentoo, ale od xp uwolnic sie nie da, zwlaszcza jesli sie programuje konkretne stronki we Flashu czy naprzyklad pisze soft typowo pod winde

M$ produkuje shit, o tym kazdy wie i chyba nikogo o tym przekonywac nie trzeba, ale problem w tym ze ogromna ilosc softu jest pisana _tylko_ pod ten shit plus ogromna wiekszosc firm uzywa tego shitu, zwlaszcza jesli chodzi o sektory publiczne, a zdania typu "do normalnej pracy sie nie nadaje" brzmia jak dla mnie troche dziecinnie, tak samo jak "windows be, linux cacy", tak _przwaznie_ mowia ludzie ktorzy nie mieli stycznosci z kwestiami inzynierii oprogramowania, a kwestie te sa podstawowe bo stety czy niestety w naszym swiecie rzadzi $ i rzadzic bedzie  :Smile: 

[/flame]

 :Twisted Evil: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## Crenshaw

1. linux (do pracy i wszystkiego innego) + 2. winda (do grania i pracy)

----------

## kuku

 *backfire wrote:*   

> Windowsa mam tylko na vmware i uzywam tylko jak naprawde nie mam wyjscie i program zadziala tylko pod winda, to przez uczelnie  a tak caly czas tylko gentoo 

 to tak jak ja  :Wink:  - właściwie to uczelnie (szczególnie techniczne) powinny jednak propagować wolne oprogramowanie, chociaż wszystkiego wolnego jednak niemożna dostać - aktualnie do pira*enia zmusza mnie geostudio

----------

## noobah

1.Linux 2.WinXP

WinXP mam dla żony i do gier, ale jak się wezmę za WINE to może całkowicie go pożegnam.

----------

## Kajan

1. Gentoo

2. FreeBSD 6.0

3. Windows XP Pro.

Gentoo & FreeBSD -> systemy uzytkowe, serwer

Windows XP -> Gry

Pozdro

----------

## psycepa

 *backfire wrote:*   

> właściwie to uczelnie (szczególnie techniczne) powinny jednak propagować wolne oprogramowanie

 

w zasadzie tak  :Smile:  ale jak mozesz np dostac na licencji MSDNAA od Visual Studio po win2k3server, to w zasadzie nie przejmujesz sie wolnym oprogramowaniem, no i tak to wlasnie wladze roznych uczelni robia.. a czasem szkoda  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## qermit

Windyw używam w robocie (ale jak tylko nadejdzie sprzęt to nie będę zmuszony do używania tego barbarzyńskiego systemu), szkole. W domu przeważnie działam na Gentoo (chyba że muszę wygenerować klucz do windowsa, jak komuś go instaluję)

----------

## izyd

Gentoo oraz XP. Gentoo do codziennego użytku a XP do pogrania niekiedy no i do wgrania czegoś na telefonik ... niestety pod linuxa nie ma softu do obsługi SX1 więc zmuszony jestem do korzystania z windy...

----------

## totencham

Ostatnimi czasy używam samego Gentoo. Uniezależniłem się od grania pod windą - kupiłem sobie konsolę (GameCube'a zresztą, na którego też jest linux  :Twisted Evil:  ). Aha - pisząc konsolę nie mam na myśli trybu bez gui  :Smile:  .

----------

## nigdydosc

jak spora czesc usytkownikow linuxa mam widowsa do gier tylko i wylacznie... cala reszte potrafie zastapic

----------

## gentooxic

Linux + Windows

Moja przygoda rozpoczęła się już kilka lat temu, ponad 5 już chyba - odkąd kupiłem komputer miałem windowsa 98 ciągłe formatowania - wiadomo. Zainteresował mnie Linux więc zainstalowałem, a był to RedHat używałem kilka godzin i usunąłem, kilka miesięcy potem Mandrake - używany jeszcze krócej, troszke dłuższa przerwa i Slackware - to było coś, kupiony przez Internet instalacja potem reinstalacje aż po kilku miesiącach system działał i byłem z niego bardzo zadowolony sporo wiedziałem o nim co i jak praktycznie używany ciągle jednak dzielił miejsce na dysku z windowsem. Własne konfiguracje kernela, własne jądro, ręczne kompilacje programów (dążyłem do minimalizacji w systemie - wszystko co tylko niezbędne do działania tego co potrzebuję). W końcu awaria systemu plików  :Sad:  do dziś nie wiem dlaczego. W związku z tym teraz od ponad roku Gentoo - uzywany non stop - Internet, rozrywka (Q2  :Very Happy: ), praca, wszystko skonfigurowane. Windows XP jednak obok - do grania w bardziej wymagające gry.

----------

## pehop

Witam,

na pececie mam tylko Gentoo (żona starsznie marudzi, ale mam nadzieję, że po zainstalowaniu gnoma przestanie). Na laptopie zasadniczo też, ale bios mogę upgrade'owć tylko spod Windy, więc jak się nowy pojawia, to instaluję na 5 minut (zamiast vara) i kasuję po aktualizacji

----------

## Yatmai

Zasadniczo na wszystkich 4 kompach jakie posiadam jest Linux, czasem tylko instaluje sobie Me żeby sobie pograć w te gierki, które za dobrze na Linuchu nie chodzą, ale zasadniczo nic ponad tym, choć zagłosowałem, że Winde jeszcze używam :]

----------

## sebas86

Gentoo Linux od ponad roku z przerwą (dosłownie jeden tydzień na nowego Debiana - bo wydawany on tak od święta  :Rolling Eyes:  a to pierwsze distro, które sprawiło, że pokochałem Linuksa  :Embarassed: ). Windows jest obecnie dla mnie praktycznie bezużyteczny z conajmniej czterech powodów:

Był niestabilny (Win98 i v.SE) z moim wiekowym sprzętem na nowych sterach (zwłaszcza karta graficzna) a stare wiadomo... a XP wykrzaczał się już podczas instalacji...

Nie nawidzę braku synchronizacji klienta poczty, IM i przeglądarki WWW między systemami, oraz tego, że moje dane mogą zostać przechwycone... od pewnego czasu tak mam...

Zbyt dobrych gierek na moim sprzęcie i tak nie mogę odpalić, a ulubiony Carrmagedon i Destruction Derby działają wyśmienicie na dosemu

Nie nawidzę restartować co chwila komputera i padło na "format c:"  :Twisted Evil:  dawno temu padło na cfdisk del hda1 (root), hda2 (swap) bo nie miałem swojego osobistego kompa i miejsca na dwa systemy - spróbujcie upchać 2 systemy na 2GB twardzielu - 500MB na Linuksa i 1,5GB na winde... teraz jest inaczej.  :Wink: 

----------

## Drwisz

Nie jestem odkrywcą ameryki  :Smile: . Dwa systemy Gentoo i win. Ten drugi dla AnarchyOnline oraz innych gier które źle/wcale chodzą pod linuksem (Falotu dobrze pracuje tylko na win ze względu na moje ATI). I tak Falout wygrywa z logiką  :Smile: .

----------

## yoshi314

ja na gentoo, rodzinka na windzie  :Neutral:  (niereformowalni, przez przypadek sie lin ustawil jako domyslny w grubie to dostawalem telefony od siory ze jej sie jakies G*.* pokazuje)

----------

## sebas86

 *yoshi314 wrote:*   

> ja na gentoo, rodzinka na windzie  (niereformowalni, przez przypadek sie lin ustawil jako domyslny w grubie to dostawalem telefony od siory ze jej sie jakies G*.* pokazuje)

 

Skąd ja to znam. Tylko mnie molestowała moja siostra o mistrza klawiatury, który swego czasu nie chciał działać na Wine.   :Confused: 

----------

## jacek_migacz

ja mam solo kernel-2.6.14-gentoo-r2 na laptopie (IBM ThinkPad T23)

wszystko juz chodzi, oprocz 

- DRI ktorego mi sie nie udalo wlaczyc nad czym bardzo ubolewam

- modemu nie probowalem (ppp)

- framebuffer :P

a tak, to jest pieknie, cpufreq, 1024:24b@60Hz, gadu, icq, skype, NN-7.2+flash, mplayer, eclipse, php, mysql, postgres, tomcat, j2ee, xmms+shoutcast

czyli wszystko czego potrzebuje :)

gdyby nie awaria udev'a kilka miesiecy temu kiedy to nawet nie moglam systemu podniesc z LiveCD.. powiedzialbym ze jest super

tak.. powiem ze jest bardzo dobrze i nie zanosi sie zebym wracal do windowsow, bo nie ma takiej potrzeby

----------

## qermit

 *jacek_migacz wrote:*   

> ja mam solo kernel-2.6.14-gentoo-r2 na laptopie (IBM ThinkPad T23)
> 
> wszystko juz chodzi, oprocz 
> 
> - DRI ktorego mi sie nie udalo wlaczyc nad czym bardzo ubolewam
> ...

 Jeżeli masz w laptopie S3 Unichome(chpstet via) to wejdź na forum http://forums.viaarena.com/categories.aspx?catid=28&entercat=y

----------

## jacek_migacz

 *qermit wrote:*   

> Jeżeli masz w laptopie S3 Unichome(chpstet via) to wejdź na forum http://forums.viaarena.com/categories.aspx?catid=28&entercat=y

 

mam chipset intela:

```
jacekmigacz jacekmigacz # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82830 830 Chipset Host Bridge (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82830 830 Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #1) (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #2) (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #3) (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 41)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801CAM ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801CAM IDE U100 (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM SMBus Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. SuperSavage IX/C SDR (rev 05)

02:00.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1420

02:00.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1420

02:02.0 Communication controller: Agere Systems WinModem 56k (rev 01)

02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801CAM (ICH3) PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller (rev 41)
```

ale wlasnie brne wedlog poradnka: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-147440-highlight-savage+dri.html

w kazdym razie dzieki :)

----------

## n3rd

Zasadniczo tylko linux.

Mam dwa dyski. Jeden to 80GB i jest na nim tylko gentoo linux a drugi to 3GB staroć do testowania nowych rozwiązań. Najczęściej siedzi na nim dodatkowe gentoo.. ale czasami jakiś inny linux, *BSD i sporadycznie windoz.

Ostatnio zainstalowałem na tym zapasowym dysku windoz server 2003 (triala) i po około 30 sekundach od uruchomienia neta (bez antyvira) złapałem już jakiegoś robaka - coś ala sasser, bo lsass kasował system chwile po włączeniu neta - ale narzędzia do pozbywania się tych szkodników nic nie wyłapywały, więc nie mam pewności czy faktycznie był to sasser. Summing up. Na tym gniocie windozie, bez dodatkowych zabezpieczeń zwyczajnie nie da się pracować. Nie opłaca się tracić miejsca na dysku na te MicroShit Windoz.

Pozdrawiam

daniel cegielka

----------

## zulu

a ja juz ponad 3 lata bylem wolny od windola... ale ostatnio zainstalowalem sobie  win xp na maszynie wirtualnej - tak wyszlo ze musialem sie nauczyc klepac w C# i poznac .NET - ale windows u mnie jest na 8 pulpicie fluxa  :Very Happy:   :Razz:  w okienku hehe

pozdr.

zulu

----------

## prizman

ja na linuxie jestem dopiero od 5 miesiecy, z czego na gentoo od 3  :Wink: 

i najpierw wywalilem win$ w potem instalowalem linuxa, imho w ten sposob ma sie wieksza motywacje do pracy z linuxem, jednak teraz zastanawiam sie nad win$ jednak tylko w celach programistycznych i rozrywkowych.. (gry i bluescreeny   :Twisted Evil: )

----------

## Xax

 *prizman wrote:*   

> Jednak teraz zastanawiam sie nad win$ jednak tylko w celach programistycznych i rozrywkowych.. (gry i bluescreeny  )

 

Patrzac na kolejnosc w nawiasach to bedziesz pisal gry a w ramach rozrywki ogladal bluscreeny (jak windows stwierdzi ze sie nudzisz)   :Laughing: 

Po padzie sprzetu zainstalowalem tylko Gentoo, winzgroza czeka na jakas ekstra kryzysowa sytuacje (czytaj: wpadnie mi w lapy jakas giera) ale chyba sie nie doczeka bo miejsce na twardym topnieje a ja nie mam jakos ostatnio czasu na szpilowanie.

----------

## blazeu

Ja windowsa wlaczam od wielkiego dzwonu. Ostatnio nawet dysk z winzgroza lezal zakurzony na polce. Niestety... Age of Empires, Call of duty 2 i TOCA2 nie beda dobrze dzialac pod cedega... Wiec zostalem zmuszony do podlaczenia windy... A ona mi na dziendobry BSOD po twarzy...  :Razz: 

----------

## Sahin

Ech gdyby wszystkie gierki chodziły pod Linuksem ;( Wszyscy gracze byliby wolni od Windowsa, a tak musimy cierpieć  :Smile:  Może kiedyś nadejdą te piękne czasy... Tym czasem jako zawzięty gracz nadal mam Windowsa... no i rodzinka. Na słowo Gentoo reagują tak: A co to jakiś nowy pasjans ? (tekst mojego ojca).

----------

## C1REX

Od roku mam dwie nowe kosnole i od około roku nie mam windowsa. Gdy wejdę w posiadanie x360, to już całkowicie straci dla mnie sens używania kompa do gier.

----------

## martin.k

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Od roku mam dwie nowe kosnole i od około roku nie mam windowsa. Gdy wejdę w posiadanie x360, to już całkowicie straci dla mnie sens używania kompa do gier.

 

Ja bym poczekał na PS3 bo z tego co można było "wygooglać", to z x360 jakieś jaj się dzieją: czytaj wykłada się. Ktoś chyba nawet na slashdocie stwierdził, że to (mówiąc po poznańsku) gymela  :Smile: 

Ale może da radę posadzić na nim Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## MaRkOS

Witam,

Winda + Linux i pewnie tak będzie jeszcze długo. Po prostu szkoda pieniędzy wydanych na wszelaki soft. Zatem winda będzie długo hulała na moich kompach. Co do awaryjności i złości na windę to nie mam nic do zarzucenia temu systemowi. Działa i to dobrze od wielu lat i nie ma problemów z konfiguracją. Jedyna wada windowsa to taka, że trzeba dodatkowe pieniądze wysupłać na antywiry. Ale mam już komp pracujący tylko pod linuxem  :Smile:  i czasem z niego korzystam, sprawdził się w terenie i pewnie tak już zostanie.  A tam gdzie mogę staram sie propagować linuxa  :Smile:  , powodów jest kilka (począwszy od ładnie wyglądającego systemu do oduczenia ludzi piracenia  :Very Happy: , poprzez łatwiejszą ochronę przed wirusami i prostą instalację systemu jak i nieskomplikowane jego utrzymanie).   Myślę, że system dobieramy do potrzeb i zastosowań jakie mamy w danej chwili. A tak wogóle to mam nadzieję, że na jednym z kompów posadzę MacOS -a i jak się sprawdzi to faktycznie winda może pójść w odstawkę przy okazji wymiany komputerów  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Drwisz

Podsumowanie zostawię autorowi sondy. Ja chciałbym tylko zauważyć, że gdyby pojawiało się więcej tytułów gier na linuksa, to już w tej chwili ubyło by użytkowników windows. Jeśli potwierdzą sie moje przypuszczenia. To systemy koputerowe typu linuks i win będą w jakimś okresie czasu używane tylko przez przedsiębiorstwa. Natomiast użytkownicy domowi wyemigrują na konsole (domowe centra rozrywki) które zastąpią domowe pecety. Naciski producentów multimediów oraz ograniczenia zapisywane w sprzęcie wydają się to potwierdzać. To takie "dark future" ale warto się nad tym zastanowić. Myślę, że popularyzacja linuksa i jego elastyczność spowalnia ten proces.

----------

## tuniek

Szczerze powiedziawszy używam Linuxa tak długo, że nie wiem czy ... umiem obsłużyć windowsa ...  :Smile:  Poważnie...  :Smile: 

Nie ma rzeczy /czyli jednocześnie powodu/ dla której byłby mi Windows potrzebny.

----------

## n3rd

 *Drwisz wrote:*   

> Jeśli potwierdzą sie moje przypuszczenia. To systemy koputerowe typu linuks i win będą w jakimś okresie czasu używane tylko przez przedsiębiorstwa. Natomiast użytkownicy domowi wyemigrują na konsole (domowe centra rozrywki) które zastąpią domowe pecety. Naciski producentów multimediów oraz ograniczenia zapisywane w sprzęcie wydają się to potwierdzać. To takie "dark future" ale warto się nad tym zastanowić. Myślę, że popularyzacja linuksa i jego elastyczność spowalnia ten proces.

 Bardzo ciekawe. Mocno zgadzam się z Twoją opinią. Myślę, że jest to szansa dla raczkującego open hardware.

Pozdrawiam

daniel

----------

## jodri

Wiem ze nia ma takiego w ankiecie, ale oprocz linuxa (oczywiscie Gentoo) uzywam jeszcze Amiga OS 3.1 na oryginalnej A1200. Jednak  to Linux rzadzi na moim PC. Zony nie musialem przekonywac do Gentoo, sama woli go od windows-a. Ma swoje ulubione gierki pod pingwina. Co do gier pod linuksa. Ja gram tylko w ET, ona jest pod moj ulubiony system, klopotu wiec nie mam. Ze wzgledow zawodowych zmuszony jestem  uzywac rowniez systemu Billa.

----------

## tomborek

Gentoo do netu, do laczenia z bankiem, na drugim kompie jako serwer plikow (P233MMX), w pracy jako testowy serwer www, mysql, postgresql.. no i ciagle jako skrabnica wiedzy o linuksie jako takim...

Wingówno dla żony, do gierek (sporadycznie, bo nie pamietam kiedy ostatnio w cos gralem).. no i niestety dla mnie jako narzedzie pracy, bo AutoCAD srednio da sie odpalic na linuksie, aplikacje napisane dla zajebistej bazy danych Progress na linuksie i uniksie chodza tylko w trybie tekstowym, a w wingównie w grafice, do tego "zajebisci" konsultanci Progress'a nie wiedzą co to jest OpenOffice.. poza tym jakbym sie nie staral, to mplayer ma swoje humory i zawsze jest cos nie tak.. stery radeona nie potrafia (albo ja nie wiem co w nich ustawic) poprawnie wyswietlic nic na telewizorze.. z reszta sobie poradzilem (nawet z zamykaniem zakladek w firefoksie srodkowym klawiszem myszki). no moze oprocz iptables, no i udev, bo na razie nie udalo mi sie przesc z jajka 2.6.10 na 2.6.14, bo mi sie stery od grafiki nie laduja...

poza tym robie sie leniwy i zastanawiam sie nad przejsciem na OpenSuSE.. lubie porzadek, a poza tym nie jestem  wyznawca sztuki dla sztuki i po ponad roku uzywania Gentoo, kompilacja ze zrodelek przestaje przemawiac za lepsza wydajnoscia w stosunku do instalek z paczek... owszem, emerge uwazam za super rozwiazanie, to jednak uaktualnianie, czyli np. ponowna instalacja/kompilacja/ KDE trwajaca cala noc mnie zaczyna przerazac.. a emerge world robione rok temu powiedzialo stanowcze NEIN, mimo, ze system byl w miare swiezy (miesiac)... 

tak, wiem.. starosc nie radosc.. ale mimo wszystko powoli zaczyna mnie wpieniac, ze na wszystko potrzebny jest jakis myk, albo grzebniecie w configach do configow... nie chodzi tu juz tylko o Gentoo tylko o linuksa jako takiego.. od pyty zeczy nie dokonczonych, nie dorobionych itp.. nie mowie ze sam bym zrobil lepiej, bo programista nie jestem..ale ja sie za to nie biore.. :p

----------

## BeteNoire

 *tomborek wrote:*   

> ponowna instalacje/kompilacje/ KDE trwajaca cala noc mnie zaczyna przerazac.. 

 

PORTAGE_BINHOST. 

Suse nie przekompiluje Ci systemu po jednym poleceniu a Gentoo też ma paczki.Last edited by BeteNoire on Sun Dec 04, 2005 1:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bartass

opcja 1. linux + 2 windows.

wiecej czasu na linxie spedzam, na windzie tylko gram wieczorami.

----------

## Criss-PL

Gentoo od roku... Winda nie potrzebna... Co tu duzo mowic... poprostu mam legala i dobrze mi z tym... Co do gierek to fakt - brakuje ich pod linux'em -, ale czas giercowania dla mnie juz minol... Zreszta i tak juz nic ciekawego nie wypuszcaja... :[

----------

## Pepuch

Wybralem opcje Windows+Linux. Co prawda na windowsie za duzo juz nie siedze, nie gram bo mnie to nudzi (chociaz od czasu do czasu, jak jakas lepsza gierka wyjdzie, mozna pograc). Z Gentoo jestem zwiazany dopiero od jakichs dwoch miesiecy. Poprzednio 'staralem sie wytrzymac' z Mandrake (dawne czasu, bodajze wersja 6.0), Auroxem (nie moglem skonfigurowac polaczenia z netem na rt2500), potem z SuSE (troche mnie wkurzal bo juz wszystko mial, internet dzialal zaraz po instalacji; zadnych wyzwan). Gdzies w necie znalazlem informacje o gentoo wiec zaczalem instalowac. Straszne to bylo, meczylem sie chyba z tydzien (nie mialem polaczenia z internetem). Druga instalacja zajela mi juz tylko powiedzmy jeden dzien. Gentoo dlatego, ze mozna kontrolowac wszystko, a co do emerge to szybkie jest i nie trzeba sie wiele wysilac (mozna powiedziec ze az za proste). No i ta wiedza o linuxie na studia potrzebna.[/glep][/list]

----------

## BeteNoire

A wg mnie są takie gry, których w Linuksie nie da się niczym innym zastąpić. Bo nie chodzi o granie dla samego grania ale dla konkretnej gry. Jest kilka perełek.

----------

## ketjow

Uzywam linuxa, windows sobie gdzies tam wegetuje na jakiejs zapomnianej partycji...

Ostatnio ta winde odpalilem bo musialem cos zrobic na uczelnie a on mi od razu ze chce mi przestawic czas o godzine, ze na pulpicie jest syf i ze posprzata, ze jakiestam programy mam nieuzywane, ze kosz pelny.... dżeeeeezes... zrobilem to co musialem i spowrotem na gentoo!

nie wyobrazam sobie siedzena na windowsie..

----------

## qermit

 *ketjow wrote:*   

> nie wyobrazam sobie siedzena na windowsie..

 A ja tak. W robocie są świeże kompy, które domyślnie mają preinstalowany windows. Na szczęście jest jeden komp (ktoś myślał, że to złom, ale jest fajny można w nim postawić kufel piwa do podgrzania), na którym od tygodnia jest gentoo linux i samba z profilami mobilnymi. Teraz na jakim kompie nie usiadł bym mam skonfigurowaną maszynkę pod siebie, ale i tak wolę linuxa. więc przynajmniej jeden komp bedzie musiał dzielić przestrzeń dyskową z gentoo. Następnie wyhoduję sobie farmę pingwinów, które będą mi na coś renderować po godzinach (by im się nie nudziło).

----------

## BeteNoire

 *ketjow wrote:*   

> Uzywam linuxa, windows sobie gdzies tam wegetuje na jakiejs zapomnianej partycji...
> 
> Ostatnio ta winde odpalilem bo musialem cos zrobic na uczelnie a on mi od razu ze chce mi przestawic czas o godzine, ze na pulpicie jest syf i ze posprzata, ze jakiestam programy mam nieuzywane, ze kosz pelny.... dżeeeeezes... zrobilem to co musialem i spowrotem na gentoo!
> 
> nie wyobrazam sobie siedzena na windowsie..

 

Czy to wszystko jest argument za linuksem czy dowód nieumiejętności skonfigurowania windows? Bo już nie wiem...

----------

## ketjow

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Czy to wszystko jest argument za linuksem czy dowód nieumiejętności skonfigurowania windows? Bo już nie wiem...

 Ludzie, czepiacie sie - po prostu nie odwiedzalem biednej windy z 2 miesiace  :Razz: 

"Dowod nieumiejetnosci skonfigurowania windows" :> a co tu jest do konfigurowania? Troche poklikasz i masz. Z tym ze za duzo sobie nie pokonfigurujesz. Wlasnie dlatego siedze pod linuxem - jest tak dynamiczny w konfiguracji ze moge sobie wszystko ustawic pod siebie i nie mam (prawie) zadnych ograniczen ze strony systemu. A jak mi cos calkiem nie pasuje to sobie po prostu pozmieniam w kodzie i mam.

To jest argument za linuxem!

qermit: w robocie to cos innego. U nas tez sa windowsy i mi to nie przeszkadza, z tym ze w pracy potrzeba tylko jakiegos np. eclipsa, thunderbirda i firefoxa. W domu bawie sie kompem, korzystam z wiekszej liczby programow i do tego wole jednak linuxa  :Wink: 

----------

## PLum

witam, nie czytalem wszystkich postow (tak pobieznie co niektore...)

ale ze swojej strony dodam

linux + winda

linux - bo wystarcza mi do wszystkiego... 

winda - bo niestety sa tak durne rzeczy w polskiej rzeczywistosci jak "ZUS" i tym podobne pierdoly - co powoduje ze raz na miesiac musze uruchomic kompa z winzgroza :/, na laptopie winde mialem zaledwie 2 miesiace - po czym stwierdzilem ze zajmuje mi miejsce ktore sie przyda na np "muze/filmy"  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

 *ketjow wrote:*   

> Ludzie, czepiacie sie 

 

Jacy ludzie? To ja jeden się "czepiłem"   :Twisted Evil: 

 *ketjow wrote:*   

> "Dowod nieumiejetnosci skonfigurowania windows" :> a co tu jest do konfigurowania? Troche poklikasz i masz. 

 

No nie do końca tak. Do  trochę bardziej zaawansowanych rzeczy wymagana jest nawet znajomość tej namiastki konsoli jaką ma WinXP. Poważnie  :Very Happy: 

 *ketjow wrote:*   

> Z tym ze za duzo sobie nie pokonfigurujesz. 

 

A to swoją drogą - racja  :Very Happy: 

Chociaż z tego co wiem to są różne nakładki, tricki i tweaki że zrobić możesz wiele poza klikaniem w Panelu Sterowania.

 *ketjow wrote:*   

> Wlasnie dlatego siedze pod linuxem - jest tak dynamiczny w konfiguracji ze moge sobie wszystko ustawic pod siebie i nie mam (prawie) zadnych ograniczen ze strony systemu. 

 

Otóż to. Wolność!

----------

## qermit

 *ketjow wrote:*   

> qermit: w robocie to cos innego. U nas tez sa windowsy i mi to nie przeszkadza, z tym ze w pracy potrzeba tylko jakiegos np. eclipsa, thunderbirda i firefoxa.

 dodajmy do tego jeszcze Putty i OpenOffice.org

----------

## JarekG

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  *ketjow wrote:*   Z tym ze za duzo sobie nie pokonfigurujesz.  
> 
> A to swoją drogą - racja 
> 
> Chociaż z tego co wiem to są różne nakładki, tricki i tweaki że zrobić możesz wiele poza klikaniem w Panelu Sterowania.

 

Nie mowiac o tym, ze istnieje ponad 2500 kluczy do rejestru, ktorymi mozna zmienic calkowicie prace systemu. Oczywiscie nie jest to publikowane. I tak jak kolega powiedzial. Istnieje duzo narzedzi, ktorymi mozna konfigurowac system poza panelem sterowania. Same "parametry" komendy control troche nam tego daja.

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  *ketjow wrote:*   Wlasnie dlatego siedze pod linuxem - jest tak dynamiczny w konfiguracji ze moge sobie wszystko ustawic pod siebie i nie mam (prawie) zadnych ograniczen ze strony systemu.  
> 
> Otóż to. Wolność!

 

Wolnosc wolnoscia. Od komercji nigdy nie uciekniemy i komercja bedzie zawsze. Trzeba cenic to co nam dali, a z drugiej strony to ja lubie windowsa, bo daje mi pieniadze na zycie  :Wink: . Gdyby nie jego dziury, bylbym praktycznie bezrobotny  :Very Happy: .

----------

## qermit

 *JarekG wrote:*   

> Nie mowiac o tym, ze istnieje ponad 2500 kluczy do rejestru, ktorymi mozna zmienic calkowicie prace systemu. Oczywiscie nie jest to publikowane. I tak jak kolega powiedzial. Istnieje duzo narzedzi, ktorymi mozna konfigurowac system poza panelem sterowania. Same "parametry" komendy control troche nam tego daja.

 Większość rzeczy można zmienić używając standartowych narzędzi od Micro$hitu. Mi wystarczają gpedit.msc i narzędzia administracyjne.

W linuxie prawie wszystko jest w /etc (ale niestety nie wszystko), a to przywpiesza konfigurację.

----------

## 13Homer

 *qermit wrote:*   

> Większość rzeczy można zmienić używając standartowych narzędzi od Micro$hitu. Mi wystarczają gpedit.msc i narzędzia administracyjne.

 

Zawsze mnie ciekawiło, czy można "klikając" zmienić mapowania z tego pliku: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts.

To jedyna rzecz, na jaką trafiłem podczas pracy w Windowsami, której nie da się wyklikać ani ustawić z command prompta (i nie chodzi mi o cos w rodzaju "echo cos >> plik"), ale też usilnie się nie starałem :)

Mam XP Home i nie mam gpedit.msc. To tylko w Professional?

----------

## JarekG

 *qermit wrote:*   

>  *JarekG wrote:*   Nie mowiac o tym, ze istnieje ponad 2500 kluczy do rejestru, ktorymi mozna zmienic calkowicie prace systemu. Oczywiscie nie jest to publikowane. I tak jak kolega powiedzial. Istnieje duzo narzedzi, ktorymi mozna konfigurowac system poza panelem sterowania. Same "parametry" komendy control troche nam tego daja. Większość rzeczy można zmienić używając standartowych narzędzi od Micro$hitu. Mi wystarczają gpedit.msc i narzędzia administracyjne.
> 
> W linuxie prawie wszystko jest w /etc (ale niestety nie wszystko), a to przywpiesza konfigurację.

 

Zgadzam sie z Toba w 100%. Jednak ja i tak jestem zdania, ze kto na ktorym systemie "spedzil swoja mlodosc" to dla niego ten system bedzie nie do zastapienia. Obecnie znam jedna osobe, ktora zarowno pracuje na Linuxie jak i na Windowsie. Zajmuje sie generalnie administrowaniem. Posiada certyfikaty Microsoftu i dla tej osoby naprawde nie ma roznicy, na ktorym systemie ma cokolwiek konfigurowac. Kwestia wprawy, doswiadczenia i znajomosci. Jesli ktos chce placic za niepotrzebne licencje to wybiera M$, a jesli woli zamiast placic za licencje dac premie pracownikowi, to wybiera Linuxa  :Wink: . Punkt widzenia zalezy od puntku siedzenia  :Wink: 

----------

## aqu

wybieram Linux + Windows

zgadzam sie z jedna z wypowiedzi, ze widowsa wykozystuje sie w celach komercyjnych i wiele jeszcze firm kozysta tylko z windowa.

a w domciu: 1. serv: linux 2. notebook: linux 3. desktop: windows.

----------

## ketjow

 *JarekG wrote:*   

> Zgadzam sie z Toba w 100%. Jednak ja i tak jestem zdania, ze kto na ktorym systemie "spedzil swoja mlodosc" to dla niego ten system bedzie nie do zastapienia.

 Jak definiujesz mlodosc? To wiek z jakiego przedzialu? Bo nie wiem czy spedzilem mlodosc w windowsie czy jescze spedzam w linuxie  :Smile: 

----------

## JarekG

 *ketjow wrote:*   

>  *JarekG wrote:*   Zgadzam sie z Toba w 100%. Jednak ja i tak jestem zdania, ze kto na ktorym systemie "spedzil swoja mlodosc" to dla niego ten system bedzie nie do zastapienia. Jak definiujesz mlodosc? To wiek z jakiego przedzialu? Bo nie wiem czy spedzilem mlodosc w windowsie czy jescze spedzam w linuxie 

 

Hehe... to byla metafora do tego ze ktos zjadl zeby na jakims systemie operacyjnym.... inaczej mowiac, bardzo duzo o nim wie, bardzo sie w niego zaglebial i bardzo duzo rzeczy potrafi na nim zrobic nie ograniczajac sie tylko do jednego OSu czy nie bazujac na standardowej wiedzy i problematyce  :Wink: . Sam nie wiem co napisalem, ale chyba mnie rozumiesz  :Wink: .

Mi sie podoba podejscie takie: do grania konsola, do pracy Linux  :Smile: . Na serwer jak napisalem wczesniej. Jak kogos stac to M$, a jak ma ograniczony bardziej fundusz to Linux badz Unix.

----------

## 13Homer

 *JarekG wrote:*   

> Jak kogos stac to M$, a jak ma ograniczony bardziej fundusz to Linux badz Unix.

 

Że co proszę? Linux tylko dla biedaków, a Windows dla ludzi zamożnych? :) Dla mnie Linux to fascynacja, ale laptopa kupiłem specjalnie z Windows XP Home, bo znam polskie realia.

Właśnie uporałem się z Oracle 9 na Linuksie, więc w pracy już prawie tylko Linux, jeszcze tylko pokonfiguruję zdalne katalogi dla aplikacji. Windows oczywiście zostaje, na nieprzewidziane okoliczności.

[QUICK EDIT]: Wydawało mi się, że Unix jest systemem komercyjnym (płatnym)... W każdym razie nazwa jest zastrzeżona.

----------

## JarekG

 *13Homer wrote:*   

>  *JarekG wrote:*   Jak kogos stac to M$, a jak ma ograniczony bardziej fundusz to Linux badz Unix. 
> 
> Że co proszę? Linux tylko dla biedaków, a Windows dla ludzi zamożnych?  Dla mnie Linux to fascynacja, ale laptopa kupiłem specjalnie z Windows XP Home, bo znam polskie realia.

 

Nie, nie. Zle mnie zrozumiales. Koszt implementacji Windowsa jest duzo wiekszy niz koszt implementacji Linuksa. Nie mowie tutaj, ze na laptopa sobie wgrywasz XP, bo znasz polskie realia, tylko mowie np. o dystrybucjach serwerowych. Np. Windows 2003 Server. Wystarczy sobie przeczytac warunki licencji z jaka jest wydawany Windows 2003 Server w raz z dodatkowymi licencjami dla uzytkownikow i bedziesz wiedzial dlaczego koszta sa wieksze. Glupota jak dla mnie sa te cale serwerowe licencje, no ale to juz wymysl Microsoftu. Jak ktos nie wie o co chodzi to zapraszam do poczytania, bo jest przy tym duzo smiechu  :Wink: . Jesli chodzi o Linuxa, to zeby postawic na nim serwer to koszt konfiguracji wynosi do 5000 zl (bez maszyny oczywiscie - kierujac sie cennikami duzych firm), a koszt instalacji Windowsa z oprogramowaniem byc moze wyniesie troche mniej, ale tu wlasnie jest haczyk jesli chodzi o dodatkowe licencje dla uzytkownikow serwera. 

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Właśnie uporałem się z Oracle 9 na Linuksie, więc w pracy już prawie tylko Linux, jeszcze tylko pokonfiguruję zdalne katalogi dla aplikacji. Windows oczywiście zostaje, na nieprzewidziane okoliczności.

 

No wlasnie, a przy wykorzystaniu Windowsa musisz zaplacic za kazda stacje i za kazdego uzytkownika i za kazdy dostep do serwera na ktorym znajduje sie Windows _przystosowany pod serwery_.

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> [QUICK EDIT]: Wydawało mi się, że Unix jest systemem komercyjnym (płatnym)... W każdym razie nazwa jest zastrzeżona.

 

Ale mozesz go pobrac z sieci i bez problemu zainstalowac i nim administrowac. W przypadku M$ jest to nielegalne.

----------

## 13Homer

A tak, serwery to oczywiście straszne ździerstwo. Tu się oczywiście zgadzam. Ale to i tak "lepiej" niż w przypadku Oracla: licencje są na okresy czasu, liczby procesorów, czy zdaje się nawet rozmiary pamięci RAM. Jest co prawda wersja 10g XE całkowicie za darmo, ale tylko dla jednoprocesorowych maszyn, z pamiecią nie większą niż 1GB i rozmiarem baz danych do 4GB.

Ludzie z firmy, w której obecnie pracuję (znający sie oczywiście na rzeczy) klną na Oracla nie przymierzając jak ja na Windowsy :)

Im większa firma, tym chyba gorzej.

No, ale to był taki OFFTOPIC. Chyba wystarczy.

Pozdrawiam

----------

